# First attempt with the airbrush



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is the first attempt at building a crankbait and airbrushing it. I learned quite a bit tonight while painting. One, it's a pain changing colors! Two, it's fun as HECK!!! I just bought my first airbrush last week and this is the first day I broke it out. I started out with making lines on a paper plate and got bored, so I grabbed a lure and here it is. I didn't have any scale material so I used what I had available. I think it gives it a unique look. I don't know what I was trying to copy, I just started with some paint and ended up with this.




























I know it doesn't stand up to the quality that posts on here, so I'm up for some constructive criticism. If you're wondering about the eyes, I'm going to put them on after the first coat of epoxy. 
I do have a question though, while painting and after changing colors I would have a little sputter or splatter of paint when I first started. After the first time, it would go away. What is causing that or is it normal?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

jack- We all started here, looks pretty good to me , I bet you are hypnotized now, aren't you, welcome to the passion. 
As for the spatter it's probably water/solvent which has pooled inside the cap, after cleaning - OR your needle is not 'housing' in the tip properly and allowing small amounts of paint or solvent, to leak past the needle - undo the needle chuck and gently twist it (needle) between your fingers, while pushing it down into the tip (Gently). If this does not work you probably have a lump of paint/dust on the needle or tip, so you will have to remove the needle and give it all a good clean (GENTLY). Beware the tip is very sharp and can be bent quite easily, so don't even catch it on your jumper. Clean, clean, clean. pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You're off to the races now Cutt-em...that is how I started...first on some paper then I jumped in with a bait...alot more fun and don't sweat the small stuff...every little error becomes a stepping stone to another level...I am just amazed you let the airbrush set a week before getting started!!! As for the bait and finish, I think it turned out great for the first try...it won't be long before you'll look back at that one and be shocked at how the current ones look compared to it...each try gets a little easier and you get better painting them up...bet you can't wait to get on to the next one!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Practice makes perfect....

Congrats on getting your fish bait painted!!

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go, Mark. You're on your way. 

I'll be talking to you soon.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Mark you are on your way for sure. If you could see the my first paint jobs. That is light years ahead of where I was at. 

You are hooked for sure now! In a year I will comment that I can remember your first one and look how far you have come. 

I like those colors together Mark.


----------

